
Amazon puts ads in people's baby registries - laurex
https://twitter.com/RolfeWinkler/status/1067813546526879744
======
Arzh
Don't mind the ads in the list, but they should make it a more obvious. The
'Sponsored' label is a little too small to make it feel ok

~~~
jkravitz61
I think the "0 of 1 Purchased" text on the ad is even more misleading since it
implies that 1 is on the list to be purchased.

------
soared
> Person uses free service offered by company

> Company places ad in the service

> Ad marked with "Sponsored"

> User is surprised, angry

There has been plenty of discussion about google and amazon's less than
obvious marking of ads, but how can this guy be surprised? If you found
competitors that offer a service you like better, go use them.

~~~
qu1mby
Did you look at the screenshot? The small, greyed-out “Sponsored” text is
quite small and everything else is identical to a real listing.

Really is a dark pattern. Especially given that the purpose of the list is to
avoid unwanted/unneeded items. The user is already doing the work of directing
purchases to your platform already.

Not cool.

